# Cách chọn màu và in hình áo cực đẹp



## dan_ngan93 (28/5/19)

Lúc khiến cho áo thun đồng phục thường hay xảy ra tranh cải xoanh vòng vèo việc chọn màu, chọn hình và những họa tiết cho áo. Bởi mỗi người với ý thích riêng làm cho Cả nhà cán bộ lớp hiết sức đau đầu, do vậy áo thun Mi A sẽ chia sẽ cho Cả nhà làm sao để chọn màu và in áo nhóm mà ít ai biết. Hãy cộng tham khảo để sở hữu thêm kinh nghiệm khi đặt in áo nhé.

trước hết chúng ta phải Nhận định phương pháp chọn màu áo đồng phục cho hàng ngũ, thường thì tiêu chí màu sắc luôn là điểm nhấn rất quan trọng bởi nó tác động tới nét phối hợp của đại quát chiế áo. Khi chọn màu sắc bạn nên nhớ là đội ngũ bạn gồm với nam và nữ, vì vậy phải chọn sao cho phù hợp với cả hai giới nhé. Các màu mà bạn nên chọn là màu trắng, màu đen, màu xanh hoặc màu xám, vì đây là những màu trung tính dung hòa mà ai cũng mang thể mặc được.

Để chọn in hình áo nhóm độc và lạ bàn cần lê ý tưởng hình ảnh hay logo in trên áo, nhưng làm cho sao để tạo nên được 1 tổng thể kết hợp và khác biệt sở hữu những kiểu áo lực lượng tiếp giáp với. Và việc in áo lớp cũng như vậy như vậy cần xác định được màu áo và hình ảnh để hạn chế sự lầm lẫn, thì sau đây là một đôi kiểu in phổ quát nhất mà thường được Anh chị học trò, sinh viên tuyển lựa.






In hình con giáp: thời trang này thì ít xuất hiện hơn mang in hình áo lớp nhưng cũng hơi quen thuộc, cũng được Anh chị đam mê.
In hình theo thời trang chi bi: những hình ảnh chi bi dễ thương, gần gũi đã phát triển thành quá quen thuộc có Các bạn.
In hình theo phong cách Typro: đang là xu hướng hơi hót, thường xuyên xuất hiện trong những mẫu áo lớp. Đặc điểm của phong cách này là sử dụng câu tục ngữ lạ mắt hay những câu nói hay được trang trí theo cách độc đáo.
Trên đêy là những chia sẽ của aothun.net. Hi vẳng, sở hữu những thông báo trên sẽ giúp bạn chọn những cái in đồng phục ứng ý nhất. Hãy gọi ngay cho đơn vị mình khi mang nhu cầu khiến áo đồng phục nhé, bên mình sẽ trả lời cụ thể và tận tâm cho bạn.


----------

